# Hi



## MoonMoth (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi!

I'm a student from Wales studying Conservation and I've joined up to this group because yesterday I was given two Indian moon moth larvae and I'm trying to look for advice and information.

Hope fully I will be successful in rearing them and I'll be here a whole lot more  .

MoonMoth


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to Mantid Forum.


----------



## Asa (Aug 5, 2007)

Good thing we have those 'other' sections... Hi ya!


----------



## MoonMoth (Aug 5, 2007)

> Good thing we have those 'other' sections


Yeah I did put a post up there but it was deleted, I'll have to re-post and hope for some advice.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello MoonMoth, Always something to learn here!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

> > Good thing we have those 'other' sections
> 
> 
> Yeah I did put a post up there but it was deleted, I'll have to re-post and hope for some advice.


I posted before my intro and I think those were deleted :? .


----------



## MoonMoth (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah that's what happened here to. Never mind - I opened the pot today to change their leaves and one has changed to the third instar and gone green! It's incredibly exciting.


----------

